# Canadian Archery Dealers List / Directory



## CaptainT

*British Columbia*

*Alberta*

Calgary Archery Centre 
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes 
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)

There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

*Saskatchewan*

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle 

*Manitoba*

*Ontario*
Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)

*Quebec*

*New Brunswick*

*Prince Edward Island*

*Nova Scotia*

*Newfoundland & Labrador*

*Yukon Territory*

*Northwest Territories*

*Nunavat Territory*


----------



## wellis1840

British Columbia

Alberta

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)

There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

Saskatchewan

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

Manitoba

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg) 

Ontario

Archers Nook (London) 
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo) 
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester) 
Bromley Archery (Bradford) 


Quebec

Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu) 


New Brunswick

Prince Edward Island

Nova Scotia

Newfoundland & Labrador

Yukon Territory

Northwest Territories

Nunavat Territory


----------



## NockOn

*Alberta*

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)

There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

*Saskatchewan*

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

*Manitoba*

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg) 

*Ontario*

Archers Nook (London) 
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo) 
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester) 
Bromley Archery (Bradford) 


*Quebec*

Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)


*New Brunswick*

*Prince Edward Island*

*Nova Scotia* 

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)


*Newfoundland & Labrador*

*Yukon Territory*

*Northwest Territories*

*Nunavat Territory*


----------



## Stash

NockOn said:


> *Alberta*
> 
> Calgary Archery Centre
> Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
> Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
> Red Deer Archery Centre
> Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
> Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
> Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
> Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
> Pipestone Creek (Millet)
> Bass Pro (Calgary)
> There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.
> 
> *Saskatchewan*
> 
> No. 1 Archery (Regina)
> Battleford Bait & Tackle
> 
> *Manitoba*
> 
> Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
> Heights Archery (Winnipeg)
> 
> *Ontario*
> 
> Archers Nook (London)
> The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
> Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
> Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
> Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
> South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
> Bromley Archery (Bradford)
> Bass Pro (Toronto)
> 
> *Quebec*
> 
> Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
> Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)
> 
> 
> *New Brunswick*
> 
> *Prince Edward Island*
> 
> *Nova Scotia*
> 
> JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
> Raven Archery (Kentville)
> Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
> Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)
> 
> 
> *Newfoundland & Labrador*
> 
> *Yukon Territory*
> 
> *Northwest Territories*
> 
> *Nunavat Territory*


...


----------



## XCalibre

*Alberta*

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

*British Columbia*

*Saskatchewan*

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

*Manitoba*

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)

*Ontario*

Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)

*Quebec*

Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)
Arc Elite (Montreal)

*New Brunswick*

*Prince Edward Island*

*Nova Scotia*

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*

*Yukon Territory*

*Northwest Territories*

*Nunavut Territory*


----------



## dave*

Alberta

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

British Columbia

_Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC)_ Just opened a few weeks back

These are the ones I am aware of....

Saskatchewan

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

Manitoba

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)

Ontario

Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)

Quebec

Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)
Arc Elite (Montreal)

New Brunswick

Prince Edward Island

Nova Scotia

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

Newfoundland & Labrador

Yukon Territory

Northwest Territories

Nunavut Territory


----------



## VitalSpot

List somewhat updated.... with the ones i know



dave* said:


> Alberta
> 
> Porcupine Creek Supply
> 4220 17 Street S.E. Calgary, Alberta T2G 3W6
> Main: (403) 237-0007
> Fax: 1-403-237-0065
> [email protected]
> 
> Calgary Archery Centre
> Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
> Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
> Red Deer Archery Centre
> Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
> Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
> Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
> Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
> Pipestone Creek (Millet)
> Bass Pro (Calgary)
> There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.
> 
> British Columbia
> 
> _Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
> Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
> Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
> Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC)_ Just opened a few weeks back
> 
> These are the ones I am aware of....
> 
> Saskatchewan
> 
> No. 1 Archery (Regina)
> Battleford Bait & Tackle
> 
> Manitoba
> 
> Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
> Heights Archery (Winnipeg)
> --
> National Archery Supply Box 141 Winnipeg, Manitoba R2H 3B4
> Toll Free: 866.547.9049 (Order Desk Only)
> Phone: 204.944.8218 (Order Desk Only)
> Fax: 204.946.5855
> 
> Ontario
> 
> Monsens Sporting Goods Limited
> 619 The Queensway, P.O. Box 4334 Peterborough, Ontario K9J 7B1
> TEL: 705-748-6811
> FAX: 705-748-5090
> E-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Archers Nook (London)
> The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
> Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
> Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
> Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
> South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
> Bromley Archery (Bradford)
> Bass Pro (Toronto)
> 
> Quebec
> 
> Londero D Sport / Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
> 349 boulevard Du Seminaire Nord Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, QC J3B 8C5 - (450) 349-2332
> --
> Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)
> 
> --
> Arc Elite (Montreal)
> 5866 rue Hochelaga Montréal, QC H1N 1X1 - (514) 252-8315
> --
> McComber Archery *Indian Reserve NO TAX*
> (450)632-5732
> 
> New Brunswick
> 
> Prince Edward Island
> 
> Nova Scotia
> 
> JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
> Raven Archery (Kentville)
> Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
> Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)
> 
> Newfoundland & Labrador
> 
> Yukon Territory
> 
> Northwest Territories
> 
> Nunavut Territory


----------



## canuck10-56

Alberta

Porcupine Creek Supply
4220 17 Street S.E. Calgary, Alberta T2G 3W6
Main: (403) 237-0007
Fax: 1-403-237-0065
[email protected]

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

British Columbia

Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC) Just opened a few weeks back

These are the ones I am aware of....

Saskatchewan

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

Manitoba

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)
--
National Archery Supply Box 141 Winnipeg, Manitoba R2H 3B4
Toll Free: 866.547.9049 (Order Desk Only)
Phone: 204.944.8218 (Order Desk Only)
Fax: 204.946.5855

Ontario

Monsens Sporting Goods Limited
619 The Queensway, P.O. Box 4334 Peterborough, Ontario K9J 7B1
TEL: 705-748-6811
FAX: 705-748-5090
E-mail: [email protected]

Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)
Atkins Archery & Custom Strings (SE of Windsor)
Quebec

Londero D Sport / Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
349 boulevard Du Seminaire Nord Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, QC J3B 8C5 - (450) 349-2332
--
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)

--
Arc Elite (Montreal)
5866 rue Hochelaga Montréal, QC H1N 1X1 - (514) 252-8315
--
McComber Archery *Indian Reserve NO TAX*
(450)632-5732

New Brunswick

Prince Edward Island

Nova Scotia

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

Newfoundland & Labrador

Yukon Territory

Northwest Territories

Nunavut Territory


----------



## wellis1840

*Wholesalers?*

G’day VitalSpot ,

Question, aren’t Monsen's Sporting Goods and Porcupine Creek Supply wholesale sales only?


----------



## dh1

Guys this is a great thread and is there anyway we can keep this at the top for people to find when they need it?


----------



## russ

wellis1840 said:


> G’day VitalSpot ,
> 
> Question, aren’t Monsen's Sporting Goods and Porcupine Creek Supply wholesale sales only?


they most definitely are and shouldn't be on the list. Everyone, also please take note,* no links as per moderators request*! I don't like it, but hey that's part of the rules we have here.


----------



## TeneX

Alberta

Porcupine Creek Supply
4220 17 Street S.E. Calgary, Alberta T2G 3W6
Main: (403) 237-0007
Fax: 1-403-237-0065
[email protected]

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

British Columbia

Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC) Just opened a few weeks back

These are the ones I am aware of....

Saskatchewan

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

Manitoba

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)

National Archery Supply Box 141 Winnipeg, Manitoba R2H 3B4
Toll Free: 866.547.9049 (Order Desk Only)
Phone: 204.944.8218 (Order Desk Only)
Fax: 204.946.5855
Jo Brooks (brandon)

Ontario

Monsens Sporting Goods Limited
619 The Queensway, P.O. Box 4334 Peterborough, Ontario K9J 7B1
TEL: 705-748-6811
FAX: 705-748-5090
E-mail: [email protected]

Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)
Atkins Archery & Custom Strings (SE of Windsor)
Quebec

Londero D Sport / Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
349 boulevard Du Seminaire Nord Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, QC J3B 8C5 - (450) 349-2332
--
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)

--
Arc Elite (Montreal)
5866 rue Hochelaga Montréal, QC H1N 1X1 - (514) 252-8315
--
McComber Archery *Indian Reserve NO TAX*
(450)632-5732

New Brunswick

Prince Edward Island

Nova Scotia

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

Newfoundland & Labrador

Yukon Territory

Northwest Territories

Nunavut Territory


----------



## VitalSpot

Well when i called "Monsens" about some arrows.... they seemed to want to help me with a sale.... you might be right...





russ said:


> they most definitely are and shouldn't be on the list. Everyone, also please take note,* no links as per moderators request*! I don't like it, but hey that's part of the rules we have here.


----------



## russ

I used to have a dealer account with them so I'm pretty much sure they're a distributor.


----------



## velociraptor

*Alberta*

Porcupine Creek Supply
4220 17 Street S.E. Calgary, Alberta T2G 3W6
Main: (403) 237-0007
Fax: 1-403-237-0065


Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

*British Columbia*

Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC) Just opened a few weeks back

These are the ones I am aware of....

*Saskatchewan*

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

*Manitoba*

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are completely separate businesses
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)

National Archery Supply Box 141 Winnipeg, Manitoba R2H 3B4
Toll Free: 866.547.9049 (Order Desk Only)
Phone: 204.944.8218 (Order Desk Only)
Fax: 204.946.5855
Jo Brooks (brandon)

*Ontario*

Monsens Sporting Goods Limited
619 The Queensway, P.O. Box 4334 Peterborough, Ontario K9J 7B1
TEL: 705-748-6811
FAX: 705-748-5090


Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)
Atkins Archery & Custom Strings (SE of Windsor)
GTS archery (brampton)

*Quebec*

Londero D Sport / Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
349 boulevard Du Seminaire Nord Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, QC J3B 8C5 - (450) 349-2332
--
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)

--
Arc Elite (Montreal)
5866 rue Hochelaga Montréal, QC H1N 1X1 - (514) 252-8315
--
McComber Archery *Indian Reserve NO TAX*
(450)632-5732

*New Brunswick*

*Prince Edward Island*

*Nova Scotia*

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*

*Yukon Territory*

*Northwest Territories*

*Nunavut Territory *


----------



## XCalibre

these posts will get pretty long if we start adding addresses and phone numbers and all that. a google search of the shop and city is all you'd need to find their website, i think. if they have one, anyways


----------



## russ

or just go to the last post.

*Alberta*

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

*British Columbia*

Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC) Just opened a few weeks back


*Saskatchewan
*
No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

*Manitoba
*
Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are 
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)
National Archery Supply 
Jo Brooks (brandon)

*Ontario*

Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)
Atkins Archery & Custom Strings (SE of Windsor)


*Quebec*
Londero D Sport / Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
349 boulevard Du Seminaire Nord Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, QC J3B 8C5 - (450) 349-2332
--
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)

Arc Elite (Montreal)
5866 rue Hochelaga Montréal, QC H1N 1X1 - (514) 252-8315
--
McComber Archery *Indian Reserve NO TAX*
(450)632-5732

*New Brunswick*

*Prince Edward Island*

*Nova Scotia*

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

*Newfoundland & Labrador*

*Yukon Territory*
*
Northwest Territories*

*Nunavut Territory *


----------



## pintojk

I think it's in all our best interests to let the email links (ie. Monsens, Porcupine) stand, as well as all the distributor listings ..... these can be vital for warranty info or to be able to find a dealer in your local area. 

Both are great distributors to work with, and will always lend a helping hand :thumb:


----------



## pintojk

pintojk said:


> I think it's in all our best interests to let the email links (ie. Monsens, Porcupine) stand, as well as all the distributor listings ..... these can be vital for warranty info or to be able to find a dealer in your local area.
> 
> Both are great distributors to work with, and will always lend a helping hand :thumb:


Monsens distributes Hoyt, and Mathews

Porcupine distributes PSE

Bromley distributes Alpine, Elite and Parker ([email protected]) 800-665-bows

North Silva (Toronto) distribute Bowtech

russ (or someone else ) if you get some spare time please make a complete list of all the dealers and distributors in this thread and we'll make a "stickie" for folks to use as they need


----------



## ace7038

Alberta

Calgary Archery Centre
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)
Bass Pro (Calgary)
There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

British Columbia

Boormans Archery ( New Westminster, just out of Vancouver)
Chilliwack Dart and Tackle (chilliwack)
Hardcore Archery (Kelowna)
Tim's Archery World ( Chase BC) Just opened a few weeks back


Saskatchewan

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle

Manitoba

Heartland Archery (Winnipeg) - No longer has anything to do with National Archery Supply in any way. Both are 
Heights Archery (Winnipeg)
National Archery Supply 
Jo Brooks (brandon)

Ontario

Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
G & K Archery (Wallaceburg)
Ingold Archery (Woodstock)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Bromley Archery (Bradford)
Bass Pro (Toronto)
Atkins Archery & Custom Strings (SE of Windsor)


Quebec
Londero D Sport / Arc inter (Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu)
349 boulevard Du Seminaire Nord Saint-Jean-Sur-Richelieu, QC J3B 8C5 - (450) 349-2332
--
Pro Nature Sport (Plessisville)

Arc Elite (Montreal)
5866 rue Hochelaga Montréal, QC H1N 1X1 - (514) 252-8315
--
McComber Archery *Indian Reserve NO TAX*
(450)632-5732

New Brunswick

Prince Edward Island

Nova Scotia

JD's shooting and fishing Supplies (Prospect Bay)
Raven Archery (Kentville)
Leaves and Limbs Sports (Antigonish)
Phil's Archery Shop (Eastern Passage)

Newfoundland & Labrador

Yukon Territory

Northwest Territories

Nunavut Territory 
__________________


----------



## russ

pintojk said:


> russ (or someone else ) if you get some spare time please make a complete list of all the dealers and distributors in this thread and we'll make a "stickie" for folks to use as they need


I'll let this cook for a while more, I have to think there's more shops in Ontario and someone must sell stuff in Nfld!

As far as distributors go I think a separate list at the bottom would be a better way to go.


----------



## Douger

ace7038 said:


> alberta
> 
> calgary archery centre
> sherwood park archery lanes
> trophy book archery (spruce grove)
> red deer archery centre
> jim bows archery (calgary)
> lane archery (lethbridge)
> jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
> stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
> pipestone creek (millet)
> bass pro (calgary)
> big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
> there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.
> 
> British columbia
> 
> boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
> chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
> hardcore archery (kelowna)
> tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back
> 
> 
> saskatchewan
> 
> no. 1 archery (regina)
> battleford bait & tackle
> 
> manitoba
> 
> heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are
> heights archery (winnipeg)
> national archery supply
> jo brooks (brandon)
> 
> ontario
> 
> archers nook (london)
> the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
> g & k archery (wallaceburg)
> ingold archery (woodstock)
> jim bow's archery supplies (astroville)
> perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
> saugeen shafts (peterborough)
> south nation archery supply (winchester)
> bromley archery (bradford)
> bass pro (toronto)
> atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
> 
> 
> quebec
> londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
> 349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
> --
> pro nature sport (plessisville)
> 
> arc elite (montreal)
> 5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
> --
> mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
> (450)632-5732
> 
> new brunswick
> 
> prince edward island
> 
> nova scotia
> 
> jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
> raven archery (kentville)
> leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
> phil's archery shop (eastern passage)
> 
> newfoundland & labrador
> 
> yukon territory
> 
> northwest territories
> 
> nunavut territory
> __________________


ttt


----------



## hoody123

Well, there's certainly Wolf's Den in the Barrie area for Ontario as well (at least, I've not heard they've closed their doors?)


----------



## dmarwick

Wolf's Den is open still.


----------



## The Limbhook

Hey AT'ers from Canada, I'm Julio Mejia owner of Mejia Outdoors. I am trying to reach all the reatailers in Canada I can. If you have a store near you, you would like us to contact or have a full list of retailers please email it to me at [email protected] and we are carried by Canadian Archery Distributors in Manitoba. Thanks, Mejia Outdoors


----------



## NockOn

Gee didn't take long for spam to show up


----------



## mamande2

alberta

calgary archery centre
sherwood park archery lanes
trophy book archery (spruce grove)
red deer archery centre
jim bows archery (calgary)
lane archery (lethbridge)
jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
pipestone creek (millet)
bass pro (calgary)
big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.

British columbia

boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
hardcore archery (kelowna)
tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back


saskatchewan

no. 1 archery (regina)
battleford bait & tackle

manitoba

heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are 
heights archery (winnipeg)
national archery supply 
jo brooks (brandon)

ontario

archers nook (london)
the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
g & k archery (wallaceburg)
ingold archery (woodstock)
jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
saugeen shafts (peterborough)
south nation archery supply (winchester)
bromley archery (bradford)
bass pro (toronto)
atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)


quebec
londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
--
pro nature sport (plessisville)

arc elite (montreal)
5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
--
mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
(450)632-5732

new brunswick

prince edward island

nova scotia

jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
raven archery (kentville)
leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
phil's archery shop (eastern passage)

newfoundland & labrador

yukon territory

northwest territories

nunavut territory


----------



## rgauvin

alberta

calgary archery centre
sherwood park archery lanes
trophy book archery (spruce grove)
red deer archery centre
jim bows archery (calgary)
lane archery (lethbridge)
jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
pipestone creek (millet)
bass pro (calgary)
big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.

British columbia

boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
hardcore archery (kelowna)
tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back


saskatchewan

no. 1 archery (regina)
battleford bait & tackle

manitoba

heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are 
heights archery (winnipeg)
national archery supply 
jo brooks (brandon)

ontario

archers nook (london)
the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
g & k archery (wallaceburg)
Gobble-N-Grunt (almonte)
ingold archery (woodstock)
jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
saugeen shafts (peterborough)
south nation archery supply (winchester)
bromley archery (bradford)
bass pro (toronto)
atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)


quebec
londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
--
pro nature sport (plessisville)

arc elite (montreal)
5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
--
mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
(450)632-5732

new brunswick

prince edward island

nova scotia

jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
raven archery (kentville)
leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
phil's archery shop (eastern passage)

newfoundland & labrador

yukon territory

northwest territories

nunavut territory


----------



## mapleleaf1970

Bait N Bows Archery

Gary Hall

213 London Dr.
Thunder Bay, Ontario
1-866-447-9181

www.baitnbows.com


----------



## russ

*Dealers*
*alberta*

calgary archery centre
sherwood park archery lanes
trophy book archery (spruce grove)
red deer archery centre
jim bows archery (calgary)
lane archery (lethbridge)
jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
pipestone creek (millet)
bass pro (calgary)
big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.

*British columbia*

boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
hardcore archery (kelowna)
tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back

there's also a shop run by Kevin Evans, but I can't remember the name.


*saskatchewan*

no. 1 archery (regina)
battleford bait & tackle

*manitoba*

heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are 
heights archery (winnipeg)
national archery supply 
jo brooks (brandon)
*
ontario*

archers nook (london)
the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
g & k archery (wallaceburg)
Gobble-N-Grunt (almonte)
ingold archery (woodstock)
jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
saugeen shafts (peterborough)
south nation archery supply (winchester)
bromley archery (bradford)
bass pro (toronto)
atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)
Bait N Bows Archery (Thunder Bay)


*quebec*
londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
--
pro nature sport (plessisville)

arc elite (montreal)
5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
--
mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
(450)632-5732

*new brunswick*

*prince edward island*

*nova scotia*

jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
raven archery (kentville)
leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
phil's archery shop (eastern passage)

*newfoundland & labrador*

*yukon territory*

*northwest territories*

*nunavut territory*

*Distributors*

Porcupine Creek Supply, Calgary (PSE, Browning)
Golden Arrow Archery, Regina (Martin, Easton)
Monsens Sporting Goods (Hoyt and Mathews)
Bromley distributes Alpine, Elite and Parker ([email protected]) 800-665-bows
North Silva (Toronto) distribute Bowtech
Bow River Distributors (Bow Island, AB) (Diamond)
G&H Outdoors (Alpine?)
APA Biggar Sk. (the name says it all)


----------



## russ

added some more for BC. Can't believe that's all for Ontario / Quebec / Saskatchewan


russ said:


> *Dealers*
> *alberta*
> 
> calgary archery centre
> sherwood park archery lanes
> trophy book archery (spruce grove)
> red deer archery centre
> jim bows archery (calgary)
> lane archery (lethbridge)
> jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
> stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
> pipestone creek (millet)
> bass pro (calgary)
> big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
> there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.
> 
> *British columbia*
> 
> boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
> chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
> hardcore archery (kelowna)
> tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back
> boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
> chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
> outdoor stores (vernon)
> westside stores (salmon arm)
> arrowhead taxidermy ( salmon arm)
> bearcreek sports (kelowna)
> 
> there's also a shop run by Kevin Evans, but I can't remember the name.
> 
> 
> *saskatchewan*
> 
> no. 1 archery (regina)
> battleford bait & tackle
> Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster, it's on the sask side by about 350' )
> 
> *manitoba*
> 
> heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are
> heights archery (winnipeg)
> national archery supply
> jo brooks (brandon)
> *
> ontario*
> 
> archers nook (london)
> the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
> g & k archery (wallaceburg)
> Gobble-N-Grunt (almonte)
> ingold archery (woodstock)
> jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
> perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
> saugeen shafts (peterborough)
> south nation archery supply (winchester)
> bromley archery (bradford)
> bass pro (toronto)
> atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
> Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)
> Bait N Bows Archery (Thunder Bay)
> 
> 
> *quebec*
> londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
> 349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
> --
> pro nature sport (plessisville)
> 
> arc elite (montreal)
> 5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
> --
> mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
> (450)632-5732
> 
> *new brunswick*
> 
> *prince edward island*
> 
> *nova scotia*
> 
> jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
> raven archery (kentville)
> leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
> phil's archery shop (eastern passage)
> 
> *newfoundland & labrador*
> 
> *yukon territory*
> 
> *northwest territories*
> 
> *nunavut territory*
> 
> *Distributors*
> 
> Porcupine Creek Supply, Calgary (PSE, Browning)
> Golden Arrow Archery, Regina (Martin, Easton)
> Monsens Sporting Goods (Hoyt and Mathews)
> Bromley distributes Alpine, Elite and Parker ([email protected]) 800-665-bows
> North Silva (Toronto) distribute Bowtech
> Bow River Distributors (Bow Island, AB) (Diamond)
> G&H Outdoors (Alpine?)
> APA Biggar Sk. (the name says it all)


----------



## metal maniac

there is also Wholesale Sports in Alberta (edmonton calgary gp and lethbridge) sask in saskatoon, bc in kamloops and nanaimo and in winnepeg.

the archery department is getting way better now that we're getting stock...


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME

*One more.*

Originally Posted by russ 
Dealers
alberta

calgary archery centre
sherwood park archery lanes
trophy book archery (spruce grove)
red deer archery centre
jim bows archery (calgary)
lane archery (lethbridge)
jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
pipestone creek (millet)
bass pro (calgary)
big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.

British columbia

boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
hardcore archery (kelowna)
tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back
boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
outdoor stores (vernon)
westside stores (salmon arm)
arrowhead taxidermy ( salmon arm)
bearcreek sports (kelowna)

there's also a shop run by Kevin Evans, but I can't remember the name.


saskatchewan

no. 1 archery (regina)
battleford bait & tackle
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster, it's on the sask side by about 350' )

manitoba

heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are 
heights archery (winnipeg)
national archery supply 
jo brooks (brandon)

ontario

Lifetime Sports (Sudbury)
archers nook (london)
the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
g & k archery (wallaceburg)
Gobble-N-Grunt (almonte)
ingold archery (woodstock)
jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
saugeen shafts (peterborough)
south nation archery supply (winchester)
bromley archery (bradford)
bass pro (toronto)
atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)
Bait N Bows Archery (Thunder Bay)


quebec
londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
--
pro nature sport (plessisville)

arc elite (montreal)
5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
--
mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
(450)632-5732

new brunswick

prince edward island

nova scotia

jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
raven archery (kentville)
leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
phil's archery shop (eastern passage)

newfoundland & labrador

yukon territory

northwest territories

nunavut territory

Distributors

Porcupine Creek Supply, Calgary (PSE, Browning)
Golden Arrow Archery, Regina (Martin, Easton)
Monsens Sporting Goods (Hoyt and Mathews)
Bromley distributes Alpine, Elite and Parker ([email protected]) 800-665-bows
North Silva (Toronto) distribute Bowtech
Bow River Distributors (Bow Island, AB) (Diamond)
G&H Outdoors (Alpine?)
APA Biggar Sk. (the name says it all)
__________________
Darton Tempest
GK TKO Best Blade 
Easton ACE
TRU Ball Short 'n Sweet 1
Sure Loc Supreme 4x Viper


----------



## qballs

British Columbia

Alberta

Calgary Archery Centre 
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes 
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)
Red Deer Archery Centre
Jim Bows Archery (Calgary)
Lane Archery (Lethbridge)
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster)
Stoney Creek Outfitters (Whitecourt)
Pipestone Creek (Millet)

There's also dealers in Medicine Hat & Grande Prairie but I can't remember their name.

Saskatchewan

No. 1 Archery (Regina)
Battleford Bait & Tackle 

Manitoba

Ontario
Archers Nook (London)
The Bowshop (Kitchener/Waterloo)
Jim Bow's Archery Supplies (Astroville)
Perry's Great Northern Gun & Bow Shop (Sault Ste. Marie)
Saugeen Shafts (Peterborough)
South Nation Archery Supply (Winchester)
Ellwood Epps - Orillia
Tent City Outfitters - Concord
Gagnon Sports - I forget the city
Trombly's Tackle Box - Orillia

Quebec

New Brunswick

Prince Edward Island

Nova Scotia

Newfoundland & Labrador

Yukon Territory

Northwest Territories

Nunavat Territory


----------



## russ

qballs, by chance could you point out your additions? The last post by Mr. LIFETIME has the most current list.


----------



## AthenaBC

The shop in BC run by Kevin Evans is Kootenay Archery (add a ".com" and you've got his website)


----------



## russ

*Dealers*
*Alberta*

calgary archery centre
sherwood park archery lanes
trophy book archery (spruce grove)
red deer archery centre
jim bows archery (calgary)
lane archery (lethbridge)
jodi-lee archery (lloydminster)
stoney creek outfitters (whitecourt)
pipestone creek (millet)
bass pro (calgary)
big timber archery and hunting (grande prairie)
there's also dealers in medicinehat but i can't remember their name.

*British Columbia*

boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
hardcore archery (kelowna)
tim's archery world ( chase bc) just opened a few weeks back
boormans archery ( new westminster, just out of vancouver)
chilliwack dart and tackle (chilliwack)
outdoor stores (vernon)
westside stores (salmon arm)
arrowhead taxidermy ( salmon arm)
bearcreek sports (kelowna)
Kootenay Archery (Kevin Evans)


*Saskatchewan*

no. 1 archery (regina)
battleford bait & tackle
Jodi-Lee Archery (Lloydminster, it's on the sask side by about 350' )

*Manitoba*

heartland archery (winnipeg) - no longer has anything to do with national archery supply in any way. Both are
heights archery (winnipeg)
national archery supply
jo brooks (brandon)

*Ontario*

Lifetime Sports (Sudbury)
archers nook (london)
the bowshop (kitchener/waterloo)
g & k archery (wallaceburg)
Gobble-N-Grunt (almonte)
ingold archery (woodstock)
jim bow's archery supplies (astorville)
perry's great northern gun & bow shop (sault ste. Marie)
saugeen shafts (peterborough)
south nation archery supply (winchester)
bromley archery (bradford)
bass pro (toronto)
atkins archery & custom strings (se of windsor)
Wilderness Archery and Supplies (Corbeil)
Bait N Bows Archery (Thunder Bay)
Ellwood Epps - Orillia
Tent City Outfitters - Concord
Gagnon Sports - I forget the city
Trombly's Tackle Box - Orillia

*
Quebec*
londero d sport / arc inter (saint-jean-sur-richelieu)
349 boulevard du seminaire nord saint-jean-sur-richelieu, qc j3b 8c5 - (450) 349-2332
--
pro nature sport (plessisville)

arc elite (montreal)
5866 rue hochelaga montréal, qc h1n 1x1 - (514) 252-8315
--
mccomber archery *indian reserve no tax*
(450)632-5732

*
Nova Scotia*

jd's shooting and fishing supplies (prospect bay)
raven archery (kentville)
leaves and limbs sports (antigonish)
phil's archery shop (eastern passage)


*Distributors*

Porcupine Creek Supply, Calgary (PSE, Browning)
Golden Arrow Archery, Regina (Martin, Easton)
Monsens Sporting Goods (Hoyt and Mathews)
Bromley distributes Alpine, Elite and Parker ([email protected]) 800-665-bows
North Silva (Toronto) distribute Bowtech
Bow River Distributors (Bow Island, AB) (Diamond)
G&H Outdoors (Alpine?)
APA Biggar Sk. (the name says it all)


----------



## russ

I was just looking at this list and remembered isn't there a distributor based in Winnipeg? Canadian Archery Distributors or something like that?


----------

